# Home Theater Setup with STB and PS3



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

Need some detailed help here on what my best options are here. Here's what I want to connect:
1) 52" Sony Bravia KDL-52W3000 HDTV
2) Sony PS3
3) Sony 5.1 Surround Receiver - HCD - HDX576WF
4) Comcast HD Set Top Box

I was told that I'm going to get a better picture through the comcast STB by using component cables...I've always used HDMI in the past...so first question...which is better? Will component cables affect any of my audio configurations or setup?

My Comcast STB has an HDMI and optical audio port. My Sony Receiver has both HDMI and optical audio. My PS3 has both HDMI and optical audio. I get very confused on what to hook up to what when it comes to the HDMI cables and Optical cables? Can someone please walk me through what the best setup would be by explaining which device should connect to which device and with which cable? Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!
I would use the component video connections with optical from the STB as they do not have 1080p as well as the uncompressed audio formats. Use HDMI with the PS3 for sure. HD Picture quality over component is very good to the point that you usually cant tell a difference.
How many HDMI inputs does the Sony receiver have as HDMI is still a better way to go.


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

The receiver only has one HDMI port, unfortunate I know. I think that's why I'm confused because ideally I'd like my surround sound to work with my PS3 and the TV, if that's possible. Not sure what device I should connect to what...and with what cables?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Connect the STB to the receiver using Component cables and a optical/coax.
Connect the PS3 to the receiver using HDMI.
Now here is the issue You will need to run both a HDMI out to the display and component as your receiver as far as I can tell will not upconvert the video to its HDMI out so the receiver will have two video outputs one HDMI and one Component. This way you will see both devices on separate inputs of the TV.


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok so if I connect my STB to my receiver using component...how does that signal get to the TV? Do I run a video out to the tv?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes you need to run a component cable out to the TV from the receiver.

Question for you, Do you want to be able to watch the STB without the receiver always being on?


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

I mean I'd rather probably have the receiver on, for better sound quality. But that's not a neccessity if you think something will work better. I've tried the setup you gave me...I'm getting audio but not getting any video from the TV. I plugged the 'yellow' component cable into the 'out' of the receiver and connected the other end into the 'yellow' video in. All I'm getting right now is the Sony Home Theater page on my screen...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, Your misunderstanding me, Component is the higher quality connection for video it uses three cables green, blue & yellow. What you are using now is composite. 
have a look at this post it may help you understand this better.


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok I was confused b/c my receiver only has 1 input for component cables. If I connect my STB to my receiver via component, there's no other component ports for me to hook my tv to...make sense? Not sure how to get video on my tv now?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there not a second set of component outputs?


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, well then we have to do this differently. No big deal.
take the component cables and go directly to the display, take the optical/coax and pick an input on the receiver this way you will get the audio in Dolby digital souround


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

OK looks like we're good now. Everything seems to be working now. Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## iuhoosier3312 (Dec 19, 2009)

Last question...I'm not getting any audio with my current setup for my PS3...are there setting on my tv or ps3 that I need to change for HDMI to work?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont own a PS3 but I think there is a setting in the PS3's audio menu that you need to select bitstream and tell it to use HDMI for video.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Tony is right on this you go to sound settings on the XMB choose HDMI then it offers you to choices whether to auto set or set it manually.


----------

